# JDom + HTML



## bygones (1. Jun 2004)

HI,

ich erstelle mit JDom HTML files. Mein problem ist, dass er aber mir immer am Anfang die XML Definition rein haut 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
```
- was den Browser dann natürlich verwirrt.

Wie kann ich JDom dazu bringen, das nicht zu schreiben ?

momentan erstelle ich so meine Dateien:

```
private void writeOutput(Element root, File file) throws IOException {
		OutputStream os = new FileOutputStream(file);
		Document doc = new Document(root);
		XMLOutputter out = new XMLOutputter(" ", true);
		out.output(doc, os);
		os.flush();
		os.close();
	}
```

THX


----------



## bummerland (1. Jun 2004)

versuch mal über setOmitDeclaration an nem format-objekt. über getPrettyFormat() wird automatisch eingerückt und zeilenumbrüche erzeugt. das andere ist eh deprecated.

```
private void writeOutput(Element root, File file) throws IOException {
      OutputStream os = new FileOutputStream(file);
      Document doc = new Document(root);
      Format format = Format.getPrettyFormat();
      format.setOmitDeclaration(true);
      XMLOutputter out = new XMLOutputter(format);
      out.output(doc, os);
      os.flush();
      os.close();
   }
```


----------



## bygones (2. Jun 2004)

thx - hatte noch die 9 version - da gabs das Format noch net :-(


----------

